# Help Identifying Colnago Master



## uncentered (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post here so i hope i have the right forum. People here seem very knowledgable so i thought i might get a good answer! 

I bought this Colnago Master frame and fork from ebay but i am having trouble identifying it. It is supposed to be an 80's Colnago Master. It's nicely resprayed but i can't find anything else like it on the web. It has 'Columbus Steel Gilco Profilo 4 Profiled Tubing' allegedly, with colnago pantographs in the seat stays, headtube lugs, bottom bracket (top and bottom) and rear brake stay. It has rear campag drop outs. I hope it is genuine but i cannot find any models like this without the chrome headtube lugs. Help very much appreciated..
Many thanks,
Dave

View attachment 280638
View attachment 280639
View attachment 280640
View attachment 280641
View attachment 280642
View attachment 280643

View attachment 280644


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

It's real. Just an early-mid Eighties version. Painter probably chose not to mask off the chrome lugs during the respray. Looks like the painter did a nice job.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's pretty nice, maybe it was a factory repaint.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

What gives me pause is that the head tube looks like it may have been replaced with one that would accomodate a 1 1/8" fork and headset. That is most certainly not the original head tube or fork.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

JoelS said:


> What gives me pause is that the head tube looks like it may have been replaced with one that would accomodate a 1 1/8" fork and headset. That is most certainly not the original head tube or fork.


I can see what you are saying about the head tube--it does look slightly large, but that could be an artifact of the photo angle--I do agree though that the unicrown fork is later than the age of the frame.

I'm going to say early '80s on the frame because the BB shell is the earlier one without the cast Colnago script/Cinelli style BB. but it does have understay cable routing for the rear (I can't see well enough to see if it has double water bottle bosses)

Nice paint--but I would suspect a repair and replacement fork....


----------



## uncentered (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments they have been most informative.

I would be surprised if it was a new headtube? - anyway this one has a diameter of 1 and a quarter inches, if that helps.



paredown said:


> (I can't see well enough to see if it has double water bottle bosses)


It does have two water bosses, one on the seat tube and one on the down tube - does this help identify the vintage?


----------

